# مساقط افقية لفيلات مع المناظير كمان ...... enjoy it



## ميدوماكس (2 سبتمبر 2009)

فيلات بسيطة تصلح جدا في المشاريع السكنية لصغرها وجمالها .... هتحتاجها


----------



## أغيد الفرا (3 سبتمبر 2009)

ما كتير بحب الطراز الشرقي من هذا النوع بصراحة


----------



## mohamed2009 (3 سبتمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## م/محمد يحيى حطروم (3 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## arch_hawarek (8 أكتوبر 2009)

الله يقويك بس انامافتح الملف ممكن تعطيني الطريقة لمشاهدته


----------



## محمد 977 (8 أكتوبر 2009)

*تسلم ايدك و الف الف شكر من صميم القلب*

تسلم ايدك و الف الف شكر من صميم القلب 
الف شكر 
مشكووووووووووور


----------



## م/فلاح (8 أكتوبر 2009)

الف شكر على المجهود الجميل
وبالتوفيق


----------



## جوجة دانية (7 نوفمبر 2009)

الموضوع قيم كثيرا 
وشكرا


----------



## عماد السيلي (13 مارس 2010)

*الموضوع قيم كثيرا 
وشكرا*​


----------



## hermione (14 مارس 2010)

تسلم ايدك بصراحه الفيلات كلها اروع من بعضها


----------



## ابن منقذ (7 يونيو 2010)

شكررررررراً


----------



## مهابابا (8 يونيو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## The free (8 يونيو 2010)

مشكور على هذا المجهود


----------



## nidalsido83 (15 يونيو 2010)

*بصراحة*

صراحة البلانات مقبولة وحلوة بس بالنسبة للواجهات باعتقادي ان هذا الطراز قد اصبح قديما وعلى كل حال جزيل الشكر لك على الامتاع والافادة


----------



## username (16 يونيو 2010)

اخي بارك الله فيك.....هل المساحات هنا بالمتر المربع ام بالقدم المربع؟ ارجو التوضيح مشكورا...


----------



## elina (16 يونيو 2010)

ارجو ارسال نماذج من المخططات الافقية للفنادق العالمية و الmotel


----------



## صومع (9 يوليو 2010)

اريد المزيد من الفيلات و شكرا


----------



## [email protected] (9 يوليو 2010)

شكراً لك


----------



## arch_hamada (15 يوليو 2010)

لك مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## sameh_majeed (15 يوليو 2010)

الله عاشت الايادي


----------



## hani abdullah (20 يوليو 2010)

كل مرة مطلوب رد قبل الإطلاع وعلى العموم مجهود مشكور لكم:75:


----------



## hani abdullah (20 يوليو 2010)

ما هو إحنا ردينا وما عجبكوش


----------



## hani abdullah (20 يوليو 2010)

شكرا شكرا شكرا من قبل مانشوف حاجه فين الرسومات


----------



## لؤي الماحي (20 يوليو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## عاشق منير (21 يوليو 2010)

شكرا


----------



## salah kara (21 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## م احمد سيد (8 مارس 2012)

جميله


----------



## tariqsamer (9 مارس 2012)

thank you a lot


----------



## aliallo (4 مايو 2012)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanx


----------



## العوامى 2011 (5 مايو 2012)

جميل جدا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد عبدزيد (7 مايو 2012)

تسلم يا اخي


----------



## المهندس999999 (2 أكتوبر 2012)

مجهود تستحق فيه اكثر من الثناء


----------

